#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  PV Elite 2010=950MB & E-Tank 2000 = 55MB Softwares

## duazo2009

Dear members,

Could anybody can assist me here to provide a dongle copying software for the above mentioned softwares, i have both legal license dongle for these software and i want to use it without using any dongle, If anyone is having such dongle copying software with instruction how to make it run without dongle, then please forward it to me so that i can share the above mentioned softwares.



Cheers,See More: PV Elite 2010=950MB & E-Tank 2000 = 55MB Softwares

----------


## aseptman

help him guys

----------


## mrbeen

can u have share to your lic.
on my mail id mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## trublity

Where is the PVelite2010's ********?

----------


## FATHI

eager to know !!

----------


## mrbeen

hy dear i am help to u please mail to me on my mail ID mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------


## mk.chy12

Dear Someone,

Please upload PVElite.....

----------


## marv01

for sentinel : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
for HASP : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

credit to : mjcoolz21
link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

please share the installer of E-t4ank 2ooo,

thanks

----------


## aseptman

marv01, there are two emulators but no other guidance like as to how to apply ********.
pl guide also is for pvE 10? or what?

----------


## marv01

@aseptman : you can find the tutorial from above link, you must have sentinel or hasp dongle to make the ******** :d

----------


## martabak

its look like very difficult to get dongle copy or emulator for latest version i've been googling to search it but nothing to find  :Frown:

----------


## sumon emam

waiting for the result....

----------


## Yuri47

Very interesting topiv. waiting for the result....  More power to your elbow!  :Smile: 

See More: PV Elite 2010=950MB & E-Tank 2000 = 55MB Softwares

----------


## kasi123

if any one solved help us.

----------


## blankz

Share please... :Frown:

----------


## yankee27

share or send me link
mi mail is yankee197491@yahoo.com

----------


## mk.chy12

HASP Link is not working, Please someone re-upload it... Thanks

----------


## mbc.engg

Please share

----------


## zaksonu91221

can any one tell how to download pv 2010 help me pls 
thanks

----------


## uchechukwu

Please, can anyone help me with these softwares listed above.

----------


## mrbeen

pvelite 2013 is lunch.

please any one upload it here.............


mrbeen

----------


## gerge22

This is the link to Etank 2012 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## solution

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*PV Elite 2013
New Features
*
PV Elite is a Windows (XP/Vista/7) based program.  This version has been developed and tested on Windows 7, Windows XP and Windows Vista.  PV Elite 2013 has not been tested under Windows 8.

NOTES:

Launching the program PVE.EXE starts PV Elite.  This programs internal version is: 15.00.00.000.

Below is a listing of the new features in this years version. Many of the new features and improvements come directly from your comments. There have also been a number of new features that have been included in builds to the 2012 version during the last year which are now in this version. 

Code Updates and Analysis changes:

	Some new Code updates are incorporated in this version. The updates includes: 
1.	PD 5500 2012 Edition Incorporated. 
2.	Tema 9th Edition 
3.	API-579 2007 Edition, General Metal Loss 

Internationalization

	PV Elite can now work in multiple languages including: 
1.	English 
2.	French 
3.	Spanish 
4.	Portuguese 
5.	Italian 

	The AS/NZ 2011 Wind Code was updated. 

Productivity Enhancements

	All new Updated User Interface. 
1.	Ribbon Style 
2.	All new Icons (Large or Small) 
3.	Different color Themes 
4.	All programs revised for this change 

	Quick calculation Screen 
1.	Text Highlight 
2.	Search 
3.	Select all and Copy all 

	Output Processor 
1.	Report List Coloring 
2.	Search and Highlight 
3.	Select all and Copy all 
4.	DXF and Rigging result directly available from the output program 
5.	Drag and drop of reports in the report list 

	PV Elite now supports project templates. 
	CodeCalc has been completely re-written into a modern style application. 
	Graphics 
1.	Color code by thickness, material, temperature etc. 
2.	Lock Axis rotation 
3.	2D and 3D screen now separated 

	Printing 
1.	Print directly to PDF 
2.	Available in Input, Output, CodeCalc, Material Editor etc. 

	Material Databases can be sorted by column

	New Analysis Features 
1.	Integrated API 579 Part 4 General Metal Loss 
2.	ASME VIII-1 Material Data 1943 through 1974 
3.	PD 5500 Jacket Analysis 
4.	PD 5500 Limpet Coil Analysis 
5.	EN 13445 Limpet Coil Analysis 
6.	ASME VIII-1 Fatigue Analysis updated (from latest Div. 2) 
7.	PV Elite 2012 R1 Features included 
8.	EN-13445 Exp Joints 
9.	European Structural Steel 
10.	EN-13445 Local Stress Analysis 
11.	Improved Metric defaults 
12.	Japanese Wind Code 
13.	European Nozzle Load table 
14.	ASME Stainless Steel MDMTs computed 
15.	Complete Exchanger MDMTs Computed (tubesheets) 
16.	MDMT table sorted for Shell side and Tube side results 
17.	Use differential pressure for tube design 
18.	Indian Earthquake Code, vertical acceleration component added 
19.	Updated EN-13445 Materials Added 

QA/Validation and Verification
	We continue to add new QA problems to the benchmark solution set.


Please note that periodically fixes to the software will be posted to the web site at the location sited below.  If you are having trouble with a particular calculation, check the Intergraph web site to see if there is a later version available that may fix your problem (also available from the PV Elite help menu).  You should always run the latest version of the software.

----------


## mrbeen

CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO PVELITE 2008 OR 2010 WORK ON WIN7 SP1 64BIT?

MRBEEN
mrbeen789@gmila.com

----------


## FATHI

gerge22 ..or any other friend ..could you please re-upload it again..


many thanksSee More: PV Elite 2010=950MB & E-Tank 2000 = 55MB Softwares

----------


## Yuri47

> gerge22 ..or any other friend ..could you please re-upload it again..
> many thanks



re-upload it again, please

----------


## gerge22

Reuploaded on 4shared : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## niladri

Can anyone upload the link of PVElite 2010? Please upload the link. Thanks in advance.

----------


## gerge22

why do you want PVE 2010 , when PVE 2014 is here : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ?

----------


## smzakaullah

Money making from home was not so simple before>>>>>>>
Everyone is Welcome!
Unlimited Job Positions!
Anyone can Join!
No Experience required!
Instant Account Setup and Money Making!
Please click on the link below
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## smzakaullah

Money making from home was not so simple before>>>>>>>
Everyone is Welcome!
Unlimited Job Positions!
Anyone can Join!
No Experience required!
Instant Account Setup and Money Making!
Please click on the link below
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## FATHI

> why do you want PVE 2010 , when PVE 2014 is here : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ?



gerge22
Please tell me how can I have it ..also Caesar  and FEpipe..How to download them with medecine..
It is just for private use ..I have them all at work..but need to practice

thank you for your advices ..very kind of you

----------


## FATHI

> why do you want PVE 2010 , when PVE 2014 is here : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ?



gerge22
Please tell me how can I have it ..also Caesar  and FEpipe..How to download them with medecine..
It is just for private use ..I have them all at work..but need to practice

thank you for your advices ..very kind of you

----------


## gerge22

you can download Caesar ( i think it's the latest version ) from lavteam. Just follow the instalation instructions and it will work.   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] here is nozzle pro 5.2 and a demo of version 6. i tried to follow the instructions from the readme but couldn't make it wor ( version 6 that is). 5.2 works well

----------


## afaustino

Does anyone have the software functional  Codeware Compress Build?

----------


## TAGRART

> why do you want PVE 2010 , when PVE 2014 is here : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ?



Hi all

I registered to LAV team and activated my account there but I am not abble to download any thing. What shoult I do?

thanks

----------


## TAGRART

> why do you want PVE 2010 , when PVE 2014 is here : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] ?



Hi all

I registered to LAV team and activated my account there but I am not abble to download any thing. What shoult I do?

thanksSee More: PV Elite 2010=950MB & E-Tank 2000 = 55MB Softwares

----------


## gerge22

What do you mean you are unable to download? does chrome translates the page for you? you have to enter the post you need to download and you shaould be able to see something like this **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] , after you do that you should see something like this **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] , after that another window just like the second should appear and you press that button again

----------


## TAGRART

> What do you mean you are unable to download? does chrome translates the page for you? you have to enter the post you need to download and you shaould be able to see something like this **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] , after you do that you should see something like this **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



I spoke about the software in this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## TAGRART

> What do you mean you are unable to download? does chrome translates the page for you? you have to enter the post you need to download and you shaould be able to see something like this **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] , after you do that you should see something like this **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



I spoke about the software in this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gerge22

i think you make some sort of mistake, you gave the link to the home page , not to the software you want to download. it needs to be something like this : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## TAGRART

> i think you make some sort of mistake, you gave the link to the home page , not to the software you want to download. it needs to be something like this : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Okay. So to download, I must go to the forum. But the problem is that chrome or firefox translate plugin doesn't translate all the page

----------


## TAGRART

> i think you make some sort of mistake, you gave the link to the home page , not to the software you want to download. it needs to be something like this : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



But the problem is that chrome or firefox translate plugin doesn't translate all the page

----------


## gerge22

chrome doesn't need any plugin to translate ( it works on it's own for me allthough sometimes it doesn't want to translate for the love of God). and you don't have to go to their forum. let's do it again : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] this is the next step : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] , **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and then you follow the steps from the pst above.

----------


## TAGRART

Thanks my friend. Yes sometimes it doesn't translate the entire page

----------


## blade4love

from where can i get pv elite ----- version?

----------


## rosenice

I have Pvelite 2014 downloaded via *******. During installation process I installed microsoft loopback adaptor to create license in windows 7 and windows xp. When I install loopback adaptor in xp and gave it a static ip , it immediately started showing " connected". And pvelite is also installed on xp. but when I install loopback adapter in windows 7, and give it a static ip, its icon does not show " connected " message and a yellow mark is shown on the loopback icon at the right bottom of my laptop. 

Please advice what ip address or other method I should adopt so that my loopback adaptor show " connected " message at its icon in at the right bottom in windows 7 as I want to install it in windows 7 32bit. I disable all other adapters except this loopaback adapter during installation. PVelite license will only install when loopback adapter will blink showing msg of " connected " 

Anyone can help plz

----------


## rosenice

Feeling difficulty to install Pvelite 2014, write to me. Installing on Xp, I can help you.

----------


## rosenice

Pevlite  2014 possible questions



Question: I am having an issue with the SP******.

Tried to uninstall and reinstall can not get the 1st dialog box /screen that shows the Hardware fingerprint.

Any Advise?

Answer:  Just restore your windows to some days back point.

It is quite nice if you make a restore point before installing the software. If something happen like that you stated above just restore your windows to some earlier state.  In this way you will get again the same diaglogue box but once you fill the two fields of this dialogue with the name and key , it will not appear again. But you can do it appear again by restoring your pc to some earliar state.See More: PV Elite 2010=950MB & E-Tank 2000 = 55MB Softwares

----------


## fayazam

P_V_E_l_i_t_e 2013 & 2014 with simple installation procedure
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

